# the army cadet  system



## nightstalker (24 May 2006)

army cadets system  

this ia a recomandation to all senior cadets to help in the raising of theArmy caddets standard and to bring the army back into the cadet to be the whole of what we can be i and many many more cadets will be protesting to the encouragement of the army back into
cadets so if you think this juat give me an  email back   :threat: 


     :soldier:


----------



## gt102 (24 May 2006)

1) Why is this posted here?

2)





> cadets will be protesting


You lost any and all posible merit by putting that there. If you don't like the system, get out, evidently cadets is not for you. Instead of trying to bring the 'army' back into army cadets... join the army.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 May 2006)

From the Cadet FAQ:



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> *The DEAD END Topics. *
> 
> While most FAQ lists focus on helpful topics answering legitimate recurring questions, there has also been unfortunate recurrences of less desirable topics in the Cadet Forum. The following threads provide some of these discussions, and should be read thoroughly by any cadets thinking about opening threads on weapons training, combat training or that openly question the intent and purpose of the Cadet program by confusing its intents with those of Reserve or Regular Force training. Note that all of these threads were locked for very good reasons, as will similar threads.
> 
> ...


----------

